# Met Shannon Szabados (2 Time Olympic Gold: Canadian Women's Hockey)



## Sofos (Mar 16, 2014)

Long story short: Shannon signed with my backwoods hockey team in Columbus, GA. Got to meet her after the game, she was super nice.





















New shirt:


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 16, 2014)

That is very cool!


----------

